# Clean urate from plastic



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

When my boa has a wee in her water bowl, the heaters seem to turn into concrete fairly quickly. Only I found so far is scratching the living hell out of it using some old butter knife.
Is there something that is known to dissolve urates without damaging the plastic ?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess you're angry with the urate?


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Errrr what ?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> Errrr what ?


It has been edited so n/a.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh now I get it lol. Sorry. Early morning.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Wonder if descaling tablets would work? Or denture cleaning tablets?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> When my boa has a wee in her water bowl, the heaters seem to turn into concrete fairly quickly. Only I found so far is scratching the living hell out of it using some old butter knife.
> Is there something that is known to dissolve urates without damaging the plastic ?


Citric Acid will dissolve urates and limescale that forms in water bowels. Most places like Wilko sell it. Fill the bowl with hot water, add the powder and let it fizz away. May need two applications depending on how bad the scale is, but once clean, rinse the bowl with clean water and dry before filling and placing back in the vivarium


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks @Malc 

scale doesn’t seem to be a problem but the urates weirdly turn into concrete. Will try CA. Thanks.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> Thanks @Malc
> 
> scale doesn’t seem to be a problem but the urates weirdly turn into concrete. Will try CA. Thanks.


I can't guarantee how good a result you get, but I used this method to clean aquarium pumps which were covered in coralline algae, which is calcium carbonate and was like concrete. We also live in a hard water area and I use this regularly to get rid of the lime scale water marks that can form on the snakes water bowels


----------

